# Need to sell our two left over fair wethers



## jcarr492 (May 3, 2011)

One is our alternate and one was donated back to our daughter after the sale at the fair. So we have two Boer wethers to sell and get rid of. I have no idea what to sell them for! We have a lot of hispanics here that use goat meat and I had an offer of 80.00 for each one. Is that acceptable? I know at the fair, the goat my daughter showed had a floor value of 140.xx. What should I ask for them? One weighs about 86lbs and the other about 94lbs. They were born in Feb 2012. Someone told us to take them to a livestock auction. But the one they told me to take them to is about an hour away because they sell better there. How does a livestock auction work? Same as fair auction? Do they go by pound or highest bidder? I'd rather sell outright to someone so we don't have to travel and cross our fingers for a good price..but didn't know what would be a fair price.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

We have a goat auction anout an hour from us. They do it by weight... 70-90lbs will bring 145 to 175. I wouldn't take 80 for them... Check your auctions prices and make sure it isn't one thats really low on goat prices... we have one like that too. They have really good cattle prices but goats rarely go for more than 90.... and thats for a big doe too.


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

Keep in mind the selling fee charged by the barn. Usually 10%.

Bob


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

You said $1.40 per pound was what the floor buyer would pay.
So he's getting more than that for them. I'd ask $150 for them and
take $125. If a week goes by, you should for sure be able to get
$100 for them. The long drive to the auction and the at least 10%
commission would make that a last resort for me. Craigslist is 
free and works pretty good in some areas.


----------



## goatgirlzCA (Mar 9, 2011)

It wouldn't hurt to either call the livestock auction or look online to see what market prices are. Ours here sell by the head, and their websites post the last week's average price for meat goats, does, bucks - all separate.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

Prices are way up right now and going up steady. I would expect $125.00 or more for them. Last acution I checked they were bringing around $150 to 160 for that weight range for selection 1 quality, just for meat. It can vary depending where you live. You should be able to find your closest livestock auction information and hopefully they have their prices listed. 

ams usda gov has market listings by state.


----------



## AlecBGreen (Jul 7, 2009)

It sounds like you check out the weekly market reports to get an idea of current prices, which is good. Just remember that all prices are PER 100lbs (also called a "cwt"), not for the whole animal. So a 90lb goat being sold at $140/cwt would bring you $126, less the yardage fee. 

Are your animals grain fed or 100% grass fed?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

auctions in our area sell by head and not 100 weight, It will say on the report which way they are sold.


----------



## AlecBGreen (Jul 7, 2009)

thats strange. Do they sell one way and report another? Every auction report Ive seen in VA lists prices by cwt


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

AlecBGreen said:


> thats strange. Do they sell one way and report another? Every auction report Ive seen in VA lists prices by cwt


here is the most recent New Holland report. The biggest auction on the East Coast. It clearly states "all Goats are sold by the head on estimated weights"

Slaughter Goats: Compared to last week`s sale, slaughter kids sold mostly
10.00-20.00 lower. Nannies sold 5.00-10.00 lower. Demand was moderate for
goats overall. Slaughter supply consisted of 82 percent Slaughter Kids,
14 percent Slaughter Nannies, and 4 percent miscellaneous stock. All
Goats are sold by the head on estimated weights.

Slaughter Kids: Selection 1 45 lbs 96.00; 55 lbs 106.00; 60-65 lbs
124.00-135.00; 70-75 lbs 108.00-128.00; 80-100 lbs 110.00-134.00; 120 lbs
120.00. Selection 2 50-55 lbs 88.00-100.00; 60-65 lbs 100.00-118.00; 70-75
lbs 102.00-112.00; 80-100 lbs 90.00-110.00. Selection 3 45 lbs 68.00; 55 lbs
72.00-78.00; 65 lbs 90.00; 70-90 lbs 72.00-90.00.

Slaughter Nannies/Does: Selection 1 100-125 lbs 124.00-137.00; 130-140
lbs 122.00-140.00. Selection 2 100-110 lbs 90.00-92.00. Selection 3 90-100
lbs 74.00-80.00.

Slaughter Bucks/Billies: Selection 1 135 lbs 158.00-175.00; 160 lbs
184.00. Selection 2 120-135 lbs 137.00-158.00.

Slaughter Whethers: Selection 1 90-125 lbs 146.00-208.00; 130-155 lbs
172.00-245.00. Selection 2 100-110 lbs 128.00-148.00; 120 lbs 160.00.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow I just checked our local sales reports and they are really down. But the one about an hour away for slaughter kids the prices were really good. 

I'd probably try to sell them on craigslist, advertise on all craigslist sites within an hour-2 hour radius of where you live. Then use auction as your last resort.
If you take them to auction I hope you get the best price you can get... You don't want to 'give them away.'

We sold two young buck kids back in Feb/Mar and got $150 each for them at our local auction. That was a GOOD price for this auction.


----------

